# Lighting



## sparkiesford (Feb 19, 2007)

OK
this may be out of the question, but I figured it would be worth asking.
Over the weekend I got for free, two photographers lights, they are a little old but still work great. Is there any way these might work for a reef tank? I have a 55g that eventually will be a reef tank. These lights are powerful, maybe too powerful. They say they are 600watts each, I don't know what kind of bulb they are. If I got a bigger tank would they work? I thought I could potentially make a hood that these lights could attach too. I will try and post pictures tonight.
Thanks


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Wishful thinking but only a pipe dream. Hobbyists have been searching for many years for other types of lighting that can grow corals. None have been successful. Only the Solaris LED fixtures had any success and they are super expensive. Many people have tried plant lights, Photography lighting, Household lighting, Even streetlights with no success!

All you will succeed in doing is losing a lot of money and killing a lot of animals. The words Reef & Cheap do not fit in the same sentence! If you want a successful reef, spend the money on the right equipment or just enjoy looking at tanks that belong to others than can afford to do it the right way.


----------



## sparkiesford (Feb 19, 2007)

I figured as much, but it never hurts to ask. 
Thank you for your input.


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

you could have an incredibly overpowered refugium...


----------

